# comment ouvrir la coque d'un iMac



## picaboy (20 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour,
Afin de le dépoussiérer, je voudrais ouvrir mon iMac (DV 400). Quelqu'un peut-il me dire comment faire et quelles précautions prendre ?


----------



## da capo (20 Septembre 2005)

picaboy a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> Afin de le dépoussiérer, je voudrais ouvrir mon iMac (DV 400). Quelqu'un peut-il me dire comment faire et quelles précautions prendre ?


Salut, la coque ne pose pas de problème particulier pour être démontée.
Mais pour le faire, tu devras positionner ton iMac sur l'écran, ce qui implique que tu pose sur la table une bonne grosse serviette éponge pour le stabiliser et ne pas l'abimer.

Si tu veux voir quelques photos du démontage d'une partie de la coque (changement de DD) suis ce lien :
http://www.sterpin.net/imacslotinp.htm


----------



## picaboy (20 Septembre 2005)

Merci.
L'illustration à laquelle tu fais référence ne concerne pas le même modèle de iMac. Je dévisse les vis qui sont situées sous la trappe recouvrant la connexion VGA, c'est ça ?


----------



## Berry (20 Septembre 2005)

picaboy a dit:
			
		

> Merci.
> L'illustration à laquelle tu fais référence ne concerne pas le même modèle de iMac. Je dévisse les vis qui sont situées sous la trappe recouvrant la connexion VGA, c'est ça ?



c'est identique à un 400 dv, et oui, sous la trappe vga

pour la suite, tournevis magnétique recommandé


----------



## picaboy (21 Septembre 2005)

Autant pour moi, le lien donné par Starmac était bien ce dont j'avais besoin. Merci.


----------

